# 1st post - ONR limitations question?



## Nick_M (Nov 28, 2012)

:newbie:

Hi all,

After a few weeks of looking round the site, I thought it best I registered!

So, straight to the point.

Having recently purchased ONR as an alternative to hose and suds, I would first like to say what a great product it is; much better than QEW (Quick Easy Wash) that I used some years ago.

Following the 'ONR how-to' on this site, I was initially impressed by this product on its maiden use - a moderately dirty WHITE Audi.

Method - pre-spray, one bucket, grout sponge, MF noodle wash mitt and 8 litres of ONR solution, VP citrus bling QD mix etc etc.

All went well, bonnet, roof, wings, doors.......until I came to the boot lid and rear bumper :doublesho

The rear of the car was pretty much grey - a fine layer of traffic film and dirt (not excessive crud, just a fine layer that felt rough to the touch).

The hatch lid area was pre-sprayed and left to dwell, followed by another pre-spray and then an attempt to wash with the ONR solution. Result - the dirt did not shift and was very very difficult to remove, nothing like how ONR cut through the same dirt on the other panels.

Has anybody else found this, especially on flat rear-ended cars like the A3/Golf etc?

I was wondering whether an alternative pre-wash would fare any better, maybe VP citrus pre-wash, but not sure of the compatibility between other products and ONR.

One thing I would add, it that the car is in need of a clay session (despite it being only 6 months old) and my car last had a sealant applied about 2 months ago, so was most probably wearing off by the time I came to wash it.

Any ideas, does ONR seem to struggle with dried on traffic film that builds-up on the back of cars?

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Although I did "get" how ONR works, and how good it is... I don't use it anymore for anything but a clay lube...

It was OK for my car that I didn't really drive much... maybe once a week... 

But for my daily... I found that it didn't work as well with dried road dirt, and grime from every day driving...

I know I was using it right, I just didn't like it or think it was that good...

There are others mind you that love it, so I'm sure they'll come on and help you out... 

:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

im the same summer its priceless but for winter grime when i just want to remove the majority of the crap trusty shampoo and hose come out.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to DW!

From the sound of this, your car is an oil-burner and the dirt that follows in
your vortex at speed gets mixed with the exhaust fumes that helps it to stick 
to the rear. With ONR having little or no solvent properties, it will struggle.

In this situation, your best bet is to get the paint sealed to within an inch of
its life. Getting the surface as slick as you can, every time you wash, will not 
only reduce the amount of dirt that sticks, it'll make it easier for the wash
liquid to get in to do its work. A good QD after every wash, something like 
FK#425 or Serious Performance Show Detailer will be ideal.

Otherwise, a capful of CG Hose-Free Eco Wash (HFE) into half a bucket of 
warm water with a noodle mitt. Dispense some in contactless fashion over the 
area first. Then gently wipe in downward vertical strokes, gently squeezing out 
liquid as you go. I've found HFE much better on wheels too; with those, there
is not any rinsing or even any drying invlolved.

When there's a higher risk of salt, I tend to start off with an HFE wash if the
motor is really dirty, and instead of drying, I finish off with a bucketless ONR
wash. Obviously, the MF cloths are regularly swapped for clean ones, but I've
pointed you toward that thread to describe the wiping technique...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

This is a bit of a strange one. ONR offers speed, convenience and lack of waste but in my experience it does not offer significantly greater or less cleaning power than a traditional shampoo.

The sealant would make washing slightly easier but not dramatically, so I do wonder if Lowiepete is correct and you have something on the back of the car which would need something slightly stronger than a shampoo


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Use a citrus spray prewash first something like this:::

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-citrus-power.html

Then follow with your ONR routine.

Ps, welcome along mate.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I keep reading of people being able to wash a car in under 30 minutes with onr but I still seem to take about an hour to do my passat estate. I wash a panel at a time and pre-spray the next panel and can't see how I could do it any quicker.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

NeilG40 said:


> I keep reading of people being able to wash a car in under 30 minutes with onr but I still seem to take about an hour to do my passat estate. I wash a panel at a time and pre-spray the next panel and can't see how I could do it any quicker.


I've been an avid user of ONR for a few years now, for one reason only....speed, which was so beneficial when I was chauffeuring. I could do the S Class in less than thirty minutes, now bear in mind this was washed daily so rarely got very dirty.

I've continued to use ONR on my own car but if the car is caked in winter grime requiring me to get out the PW I revert to a standard shampoo wash. With the right application ONR can be used for all washes as has been described above but I find having two regimes suits my needs best. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Auto Finesse looks like an ideal product for this situation. I have just started to play with Optimum Power Clean and so far is very impressive but costs more than the Citrus Power


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> I keep reading of people being able to wash a car in under 30 minutes with onr but I still seem to take about an hour to do my passat estate. I wash a panel at a time and pre-spray the next panel and can't see how I could do it any quicker.


I would expect to have washed and waxed my car in 30 minutes. On the other hand if you are happy with ONR and the time it takes you, stop worrying. This is meant to be a hobby and therefore enjoyable


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Following on from the problem experienced by the OP, I used to experience a similar problem with my 2009 Jetta oil burner, limited to NSR bumper and boot-lid, above the tailpipes.

I changed this for an oil burner Golf a couple of months ago, and treated it to 2 x layers of Opti-Coat 2.0

The Golf was filthy this week, with tell tale grime above and around the tailpipes again... however I prewashed with a 1:32 mix of ONR which I rinsed off before a standard ONR wash. No problems at all today :thumb:

So, to the original OP... have a look at Opti-Coat 2.0... it may be a good solution to the problem.


----------



## Nick_M (Nov 28, 2012)

Some useful suggestions here, thanks. Despite the issue encountered, I will continue with the ONR. 

The bug seems to have returned after a number of years away from the detailing game, inignited in 2004 on the USA site; Autopia (bad for my wallet!) I regret selling all my kit a few years ago!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nick_M said:


> ....The bug seems to have returned after a number of years away from the detailing game, inignited in 2004 on the USA site; Autopia (bad for my wallet!) I regret selling all my kit a few years ago!


I did wonder about the QEW reference, that took me back many years ago to Autopia. I had completely forgotten about this product

Edit. Welcome to back to car cleaning


----------

